# Contest Voting Question



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK guys and gals. After giving this some thought, I decided to ask all of you how you want to handle the contest voting. There are two choices...
1 - those that wish to vote will have to email me their selections for their top 3 favorite images. I will tally all of the votes and announce the winner after the voting deadline passes. (just like we did last year)

OR

2 - I can just make a poll with selection numbers corresponding to the pictures posted and anyone that wants to vote can just select their top 3 favorites in the poll.

Which would you like to use? The email to me would make sure nobody votes for their own picture (which I really don't care if they do or not anyway) but it may also reduce the number of voters if they see thay have to go through all of the trouble of emailing me with their selections.

A poll would not keep people from voting for their own picture (see above) but it might generate more people that would be interested in participating in the voting. Of course it would also be visible and the results would be immediately seen as they change throughout the voting process.

You guys help me decide. Either way is fine by me. What say you?
James


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd vote for the old way...unless you can find a way to keep the on -going results from being visible. If visible, then whichever shot(s) get the earliest responses will have an advantage and may influence the later voters.... IMHO regards, Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rich brings up a good point, but that might also be an encouragement to submit early, which is good for the host. James, if you choose "make poll public" then everyone can see who voted for what. This would enable you to see people voting for themselves or casting too many votes. I did a sample on the test board.

I don't have a problem with people seeing my votes, but I certainly shouldn't speak for the others here.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I think a poll would be fine as long as the photos were posted at the same time, in other words by James after midnight Saturday at his convenience. I do think more people would vote as well if they only had to click a choice in a poll. Rusty is right, if the poll is public, who voted for who would be right there.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't mind who sees what image i vote for, i back up my voting with reasons so if anyone wants to know, they just have to ask.

i think a public poll is the quickest, smoothest way to go. it'll take less of James' time and keeps everything open _and_ will likely generate more interest from others who might like to share their own photos in the forum in the future.

is there an option in this vBulletin style to post a poll that allows viewing poll results only _after_ your own vote has been processed? i think there is on other vB sites so maybe that's possible here.

thanks for all you are doing James.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Although I do not enter images, I like the way Rusty did it. Not sure how he did the calculations, but I bet he could help. Vote are emailed to the contest master.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i dont post much really but i would suggest after the contest deadline is reached, then post the poll and you can make the voting private, and you can make the poll multi vote (you can vote for more then one but once you cast your votes you may not vote again), this way you can get a more acurate count on the 1st and second and third place winners. 

or just a single vote, doesnt mater really. this is easier then sending email/pm for voting.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm ...If you can use the automatic polling, and NOT SHOW the cumulative results until AFTER someone posts their own vote...then that would be a good way for me. From what I have read above from Koru and others..that sounds like it can be done easily.
regards, Rich


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Hmmmmm ...If you can use the automatic polling, and NOT SHOW the cumulative results until AFTER someone posts their own vote...then that would be a good way for me. From what I have read above from Koru and others..that sounds like it can be done easily.
> regards, Rich


I too agree with Karen's Idea. Thanks Karen!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Koru said:


> iis there an option in this vBulletin style to post a poll that allows viewing poll results only _after_ your own vote has been processed? i think there is on other vB sites so maybe that's possible here.
> 
> thanks for all you are doing James.


this is actually the default setting for vbulletin.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I prefer the way it has been done via emailing the top 3. Personally, I place higher value on the opinions and feedback of others who take the time to draft an email with their votes versus anyone who might wander through pushing a button. That said, I also understand it takes time to process the votes, and I'm grateful that James is doing this. I'll go along with either option.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

richg99 said:


> Hmmmmm ...If you can use the automatic polling, and NOT SHOW the cumulative results until AFTER someone posts their own vote...then that would be a good way for me. From what I have read above from Koru and others..that sounds like it can be done easily.
> regards, Rich


I agree with Rich....


----------

